# HUD Contract



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

HI ALL 

Does anyone know who's getting the new FSM contract for HUD ??

Any Help will be greatly appreciated .

Thanks 
Bud


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone knows about the contracts they expire 5/18.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Haven't heard anything. 
Then again, I quit caring about that contract when all the money was drained out of it many years ago by national paper pushers


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Which contract area are you referring to? There's quite a few protests going on so its expected the start dates will be pushed back as usual


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

FSMsuperhero I was asking about the 2D/3D FSM contracts in Louisiana and Texas would you happen to know ?


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

hey johnfish we are in Louisiana and Texas would you happen to know ?


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Under protest I believe


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm in no and ark area work dried up what's going on did pk do somthing wrong


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

Treehakker it looks like they do everything wrong so many changes in that office the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing i just want to know who getting the contract and pray it not PK cause if thats the case I'm out .No disrespect but working for those women is like a pissing contest they always want to win and they don't know **** .


----------



## johnfish (Mar 29, 2018)

I am not sure. I am with the company that has the contract for NC, SC, KY and IN.


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

johnfish will you be able to let me know that company maybe they are the ones bidding for this area 
thanks for the help


----------

